# Therapeutic Listening Eqiupment & Weighted Vest



## AKSpectrum (Sep 19, 2012)

I've been searching and searching  -  What CPT would you use for therapeutic listening equipment? A9900?

Another CPT - weighted vest - A9900?

Thank you !


----------

